# Pictures of you 30" and under horses!



## O So

I really loved the thread with pics of the 33-34" horses, so I thought I would start one for 30" and under!






I really love the small guys. So lets see them.





I will add my guy's tomorrow. I want to measure them to get their current heights. I finally got a measuring stick!!


----------



## phoebeq

I honestly have NO clue how tall my two new guys are, but I can't wait to see some tiny ponies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OOO yay!!! My favorite division of miniatures! We have a good selection of 30" and under horses, I will try to keep myself from taking over the post and will only post a few of them.





COH Echo Express 29" Buckskin son of LK Buck Echo











Maple Hollows Sir Spot 28.5" Black pinto stallion (his pinto marking is on his other side)






Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks 29.5" Black Pinto filly with one blue eye.






Woodland Acres Dixie Chick 29" Smokey Black filly with one blue eye.






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo 29" Buckskin (daughter of Echo above and bred to Spotty above for 2011!)


----------



## Relic

We've sold most of the shorties but kept a few for breeding like Moniet 29.75"






Eddie 30"


----------



## jleonard

My little Suzy that I shared in my other recent thread is 30"






This is not a good camera angle!






Bad quality but I've always likes this pic (chubby and half clipped as she was!)






Lots of gorgeous little guys on here!


----------



## dali1111

The 30" and under horses have a very special place in my heart. Like most little girls I grew up wanting a horse. Unlike most girls, I wanted a mini not an Arab or any other 'typical' fantasy breed. My dream came true when I was 13 years old. Bear and Copper were my 13th birthday present. They were not quite a year old when I got them and they will be eight years old this spring. I will have had them for seven years..gosh where did the time go? I love them both more than they could ever know and they are each special to me in a different way. Copper is the one who was always there for me no matter what, the one I told all of my secrets to growing up. Bear is the one who entertains us and can always put a smile on my face with his goofy ways. Copper and Bear are best buds. They share a grandsire and have been together since they were born. Those two have taught me so much and if I have it my way they will live out there lives here.

Copper and I a few years ago after costume class. He was the bride and I was the groom:






With my brother in halter obstacle:






Copper in hunter:






Bear with my brother in halter:






Bear and I after winning Grand Champion Senior Gelding in 2009:






Bear loves dandelions:


----------



## Knottymare

Yay! You did it, Kim

Love the tinies!

Well, ehm, I love them all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eohippus

Perfect thread for my two little guys!

First off is Kinson, who measures 25.75 inches:











Next is Missy, who actually belongs to my s.o. but as the saying goes "what's yours is mine, what's mine is mine!" xD Haha Anyway, she's 27.5 inches











And finally the two together. Amazing how so few inches make such a big difference with minis!


----------



## MindyLee

Sorry but cant post pic BUT...

I have a 27.5" 2yr old buttermilk buckskin roan filly

a 29" 12yr old BEAUTIFUL silver dapple mare

30.5" bay stallion

I breed for 34" and under and all my minis are that 34" and under!

LOVE THE TINY ONES!!!


----------



## mad for mini's

I have a little mare well under 30"

Oatmeal Acres Ragamuff N Rose - 4 years old this spring and 27"


----------



## Knottymare

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OOO yay!!! My favorite division of miniatures! We have a good selection of 30" and under horses, I will try to keep myself from taking over the post and will only post a few of them.


Seriously, don't be shy! Post them all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knottymare

These are some exquisite little horses! Wow!


----------



## SampleMM

Okay, I have two tiny ones. The first is my little Inspiration and she is 29" tall on a good hair day.

The other tiny one I have is my filly who will be under 30" at maturity.


----------



## stormy

OK so here is my little Buglet as a tiny baby and weanling, expected to mature ~29.0"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Knottymare said:


> Seriously, don't be shy! Post them all!!!!!!!!!



Oh fine LOL!!! Here are the rest that I know for sure are under or going to mature under 30" there are a couple others that we have never measured so cant say if they are actually under or not but will be close.

Maple Hollows Majestic Eve 29" (sorry for the terrible picture, hope to get a new one this year!)






Raygold Ramakers Sabrinia 30"






Maple Hollows Magic Moment will mature under 30"






Maple Hollows Magical Lucy will mature around 28" maybe even less!






Maple Hollows Color Me Impressive will mature right around 30"


----------



## Knottymare

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Maple Hollows Majestic Eve 29" (sorry for the terrible picture, hope to get a new one this year!)


OK, this one right here? You can send her to me. Something about her really grabs me. I'll go wait outside at my mailbox for her


----------



## Knottymare

SampleMM... that first one... wow! of course the baby is darling, too!


----------



## Jill

We only have one adult horse in this catagory for sure, though I should stick a specific 3yo filly-mare we have... I haven't measured my 3yo fillies and they look so petite, but I don't know they are around the 30" mark. However, this perlino mare H and I own is. She is a BTU granddaughter and her name is *Erica's Sweet as Sugar*. I hounded Erica for a year to think of letting me call her mine before she finally relented! "Sweetie" has had one pretty buckskin filly for us in January 2009 but slipped a perlino filly late term last year. She's currently heavily in foal ot our "Destiny" stallion and is a very devoted and loving mom AND aunt. Her maternal sister, Double, is our mare who foaled a perlino-dun-pinto filly this morning and in the past, Sweetie has served as the second mother to Double's babies in previous years and I would expect, this year, too.




















​


----------



## O So

Ok, I went out and tried to measure my guys. Wasn't very successful and I really don't know exactly where to measure at. I went to the last hairs of the mane, where it starts turning into normal body hair. I also didn't tie them up to try to measure, so I was fighting moving horses! LOL Best I can tell is they are both 28 inches.

O So,











Pippin











Both of them by each other.


----------



## Reble

Love showing off my 5 year old stallion Rowdy 27.75"

Homozygous for Tobiano


----------



## srpwildrose

Susie Q 29" @ 5 yrs old.







and her yearling cremello colt, now 23" tall....






Precious, a Fire and Ice daughter, 29" @ 10 yrs old.






Taxi, beautiful Indian Peaks mare, 29" @ 3yrs old.






And Pres, my main herd stallion 27.5" tall @ 8 yrs old.

Looking forward to his first foals this year.


----------



## ShaunaL

Beautiful horses everyone! I also love the tinies, I only have one at the moment and I adore her! This is GG (Alpenglow Indys Bucking GoGo Girl), our Marystown Windchaser granddaughter. She is 3 years old and 27.75 at the most. She will be on our show string this year, can't wait



:wub






She was the cutest baby....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Knottymare said:


> OK, this one right here? You can send her to me. Something about her really grabs me. I'll go wait outside at my mailbox for her



Thanks



She may be little but not sure she would quite fit in the mailbox LOL!!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

This is my Lil Lily at 30" and almost three years.






My Lil Gem is now finally 29" but my computer is not cooperating tonight to post another picture.


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Love seeing everyone's tiny minis!!! Ok here is my 2yr Stallion *Funny Farms Crimson Knight *aka "Midge" (Short for midget 



) 28"






"Midge"with my mum.











Just love his pretty face


----------



## frosthillfarm

Here's my one and only tiny one. She measures just a TAD over 30" with lots of heel so I think she still qualifies. She is currently on lease to Sandy R. (who took this beautiful pic!) and is being bred to Aloha Acres Amir Or IC - son of the famous PRINCE. Then you'll see her back in the show ring.


----------



## minimomNC

These are my two 29" mares; both are right out of the pasture after two years of just being pasture pets. Party Doll was in foal at the time.

Villas Party Doll, 2004 Res World Champion yearling mare 28" & under. She is now being bred to Buckeye WCF Investment Plan for a 2012 foal, he is AMHA/AMHR/ASPC






Honeysuckle Knoll Sundances Analisa - Multiple Grands and Supremes, we never got Lisa in foal so she is being a companion to another horse now.






This one isn't the best picture but this is my yearling colt out of Party Doll sired by SRF Aristocrat. I measured him last week and at 11 months he is 26.5". He is on our 2011 show string, can't wait to see how he does.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Lil Gem as a yearling then 28" Just ignore the halter, its all I could grab and makes his dishy face look not dishy. He is such a character and very loving.






And his baby photo. He was a little guy at 18" if I remember right.


----------



## AshleyNicole

we only have one that is 30' or under but several that are 30.5

here is our one






this is him when he was younger....he is really a dark bay color..he is 20 now and looks more like this






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## REO

I sold my little ones.





But I still have our mare *Fox* 29.75"






And my Nort son *The Pooka* 29.75"











And some of our yearlings should mature under 30"

Nort daughter Arabella






Magic daughter Missy






And Pooka's full brother "Prince"


----------



## Connie P

We sure love the tinies around here!








Magic Mans Moonlight 30"






Willowcreeks Dreamboat Annie 30"






Scott Creek Whirlwind 28"






and last by certainly not least

STONEHENGE PAINTED FEATHER 29" of sheer beauty!


----------



## dreaminmini

Connie P said:


> We sure love the tinies around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Mans Moonlight 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willowcreeks Dreamboat Annie 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Creek Whirlwind 28"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last by certainly not least
> 
> STONEHENGE PAINTED FEATHER 29" of sheer beauty!


Wow! Is Stone Feather ever cool looking!!! Love his markings. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1086501571731&set=a.1084884411303.2015359.1502187114

the 7 on the right plus another couple who aren't in this pic are my 30 & under!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1086501571731&set=a.1084884411303.2015359.1502187114

the 7 on the right plus another couple who aren't in this pic are my 30 & under!


----------



## Connie P

Thank you dreaminmini! We think so!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover

I have two tinies, Spirit and Ruckus.

Spirit, 27.5" at 4 yrs. old~






Alba Hursts Quite the Ruckus, 28.5" tall at 3 yrs. old~


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm

4 year old 30" black sabino overo stallion. "Taz"


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> 4 year old 30" black sabino overo stallion. "Taz"



WOW Kelsey! He is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> WOW Kelsey! He is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THANKS!



He just arrived two days ago


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Your welcome! I wish I lived closer I would be over there in a heart beat to see him!


----------



## topnotchminis

Wow lovely horses everyone.


----------



## Knottymare

Dontworrybeappy said:


> http://www.facebook....5359.1502187114
> 
> the 7 on the right plus another couple who aren't in this pic are my 30 & under!


How in heaven's name did you get that picture? I love it!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

Knottymare said:


> How in heaven's name did you get that picture? I love it!


Actually it was 2 photos "stuck" together in photoshop - I didn't have enough reindeer antlers for all of them at once.

I strung a couple of longe lines across the end of the arena, tied the mares to the line and had a couple people shoving their rears back so they were facing the right way, getting "ears" with buckets of grain, etc.

There was much luck and timing involved!


----------



## Knottymare

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Actually it was 2 photos "stuck" together in photoshop - I didn't have enough reindeer antlers for all of them at once.
> 
> I strung a couple of longe lines across the end of the arena, tied the mares to the line and had a couple people shoving their rears back so they were facing the right way, getting "ears" with buckets of grain, etc.
> 
> There was much luck and timing involved!


Luck, timing and ingenuity! Well done!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful little ones everyone

we have 2 that are 30 or under

our stallion 28.5" smutty buckskin

Triple ks Boogies Bowtie












and our 5 yr old 30" silver bay mare

Iona Farms Miss Beehavin











clipped


----------



## Zora

My mini, Midnight[Little Hanni]

30''


----------



## LC Farm

Here is our 30 inch Stallion Underwoods Pheniox


----------



## SirenFarms

here is the love of my life.



Triple C's Mikey's Little Harley Moon aka Harley. hes 6 years old and just under 28.


----------



## Knottymare

I wish this forum had a like button because I'd be doing a lot of clicking!


----------



## Eagle

Eagle's Sandokan of Asschatt my 27.5" stallion.

Not a good photo


----------



## Knottymare

Eagle said:


> Eagle's Sandokan of Asschatt my 27.5" stallion.
> 
> Not a good photo


Oh my heavens. He's TINY!

want. him. NOW!


----------



## joylee123

Here are a few of mine



Boy there are some gorgeous tinies out there!

Brookhaven Secrets Rhedd Butler 30"











Lucky Four Buckdeluxe Bodacious Bey 30"






Huffman's Classic Little Dude 26"






Sami's Klasic Kream 28.25






Vali Mini Ranch Kookies N Kream (Now as a yearling, 27". Should mature at 29")






Joy


----------



## Molly's Run Minis

heres me and my little princess Honey!! i'm 5'2 and she's 27" at 2yrs old and very refined. her nickname is midget




















here she is doing her "smile" trick


----------



## Miniequine

*This is my filly out of my favorite mare Semi... LittleUnFarm Semi's Amber Idol...*

* She is all of 28" ... and so much loved *



*)*

*She is actually a palomino,, very golden in the summer with two brite blue eyes and a blaze*

*2010 East Coast Champ yearling mare and 2010 World Champion Futurity 28" and under. *


----------



## Miniequine

eagles ring farm said:


> Beautiful little ones everyone
> 
> we have 2 that are 30 or under
> 
> our stallion 28.5" smutty buckskin
> 
> Triple ks Boogies Bowtie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowtie looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Miniequine said:


> *This is my filly out of my favorite mare Semi... LittleUnFarm Semi's Amber Idol...*
> 
> * She is all of 28" ... and so much loved *
> 
> 
> 
> *)*
> 
> *She is actually a palomino,, very golden in the summer with two brite blue eyes and a blaze*
> 
> *2010 East Coast Champ yearling mare and 2010 World Champion Futurity 28" and under. *



OMG this horse is gorgeous, she can come live with me if you ever get tired of her



!


----------



## Miniequine

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OMG this horse is gorgeous, she can come live with me if you ever get tired of her
> 
> 
> 
> !



Thank you



We are so happy with her ")


----------



## Knottymare

Molly said:


> heres me and my little princess Honey!! i'm 5'2 and she's 27" at 2yrs old and very refined. her nickname is midget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is doing her "smile" trick


Ha ha hahahahahah... made me crack up. What a little cutie! I love her smile trick!

That's what my Dolly is doing in my profile picture but I couldn't get far enough away to get her whole face!


----------



## Knottymare

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OMG this horse is gorgeous, she can come live with me if you ever get tired of her
> 
> 
> 
> !


I think we are going to have to share her. She is spectacular!


----------



## rockin r

Miniequine said:


> *This is my filly out of my favorite mare Semi... LittleUnFarm Semi's Amber Idol...*
> 
> * She is all of 28" ... and so much loved *
> 
> 
> 
> *)*
> 
> *She is actually a palomino,, very golden in the summer with two brite blue eyes and a blaze*
> 
> *2010 East Coast Champ yearling mare and 2010 World Champion Futurity 28" and under. *


My Heart Be Still! All I can say, I WISH she were MINE!!! Druellllllll


----------



## Jennywashere

I know I'm a little late on this thread but this is my Ziggy he is 29.5" 7 yr old stallion and the love of my twin 5 year old daughters lives.


----------



## MindyLee

Here's mine!

27" buttermilk buckskin roan filly 4 crosses to King Supreme and x2 crosses to Buckeroo

29' silver dapple mare a Komokos Fancy Pants G-Daughter

30.5" bay stallion Komokos/Johnstons bred


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

My favorite topic! I totally have a preference for the 30" and Under horse. It's what I strive to produce and it's all that I show. Here are a few of mine:

Past horse, WF Mas Corona. Was shown as a senior stallion and had many National and World successes as well as unanimous regional champion (AMHA) and reserve senior champion stallion (AMHR). His mature height is 27.5". His is now a gelding and loved by a 8 yo boy!







I always enjoy this picture as it shows just how tiny he is in comparison to his competition. This is the class where he was awarded Reserve Champion Senior Stallion for the AMHR Area IV Show.






This is Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle. She is a baby in these photos. Had a 5.25" cannon at birth. She was premature. She is now 4 and is no more than 27.5. She has a National Top Ten as a weanling - even though she was the shortest horse to be measured at the AMHR National show in 2007. They simply wrote "under 24" on her measurement card!










This is Raven Beauty. She has never measured over 28" at any show. She showed with a trainer for 3 years. She has many titles, but the biggy ones are 2X World Champion (open and ammy), 2X World Reserve Champion, AMHR National Champion, multiple Supremes each year out, and she earned her ROM from AMHA in Open Halter. She is 5 this year. She is a 5th consecutive generation World Champion (or better) halter horse. She is currently being bred for her first foal. The sire will be Little Kings Black Velvet, producer of multiple World GRAND Champions.

This pic is from the AMHA World Grand Champion Mare class in 2009. It was an honor just to have a horse that placed well enough to be eligible for the class. She was the unanious winner of her open class that qualified her to show in the grand class. Can you tell I'm just a tad proud?










Thanks for looking!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Oh my gosh! I forgot Pete!





This is Star Ridge Acres Super Supreme. He is 3 this year. He has bred his first mare (unconfirmed at this time) and he may be shown at Worlds this year. He measures 27.25 inches and is actually in way better condition currently than he is in this pic as a 2 year old. Unlike most tiny (shorter) horses, he doesn't seem to be "growing down" and actually looks leggier as he ages.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

I can play too



This is Reignmakers Playing With Dynamite - Dyna, she measured at 27.5" last year as a 2 yr old. I doubt she will go over 28". Some of you may remember her from 2008 when we lost her mom and had to hand raise her. We've decided she was worth the effort


----------



## Margaret

Here is our 27 1/2" Stallion at a bit over 2 years old now.

Getting pictures of white horses is my newest picture taking challenge,lol

Obviously I could use a bit more practice. This is Jubilee a Gold Cream Champagne.


----------



## as if by magic 2

This is my 14 year old boy Shadowplay Epsom Downs, he's 14 this year and I have owned him since he was a baby, he is a great size reducer on mares !(sorrel)




This is one of his 2 year old sons Thriller, measuring 28.5" to last mane hair.

https://picasaweb.google.com/glenhollowstud/Easter2011#5601843168376979938


----------



## cretahillsgal

This is Affie (Creta Hills Affair Of My Heart). She is 28-29" tall as a 2 year old. Not sure, I haven't measured her in a couple of months.






This is Charm (Darmond Cavaliers Charmin Boy). He is 28.5" tall as a 3 year old stallion and breeding his first mares this year!


----------



## CheyAut

OMG I am IN LOOOOOOOVE with Taz!!! I can haz????

Here's my little guy, he's just a yearling but only 27" (yes I'm very short lol)


----------

